
Ask HN: Anyone have resources for becoming a better software dev manager - ckdarby
Does anyone have resources for becoming a better software manager, leader and or just general manager that was their &quot;aha moment&quot;?
======
roundthecorner
Gerald Weinberg wrote a lot on this topic from various perspectives. Maybe you
will find some of his books helpful.

------
intelliderp
"First, Break all the Rules" is a great book in this regard.

It is sourced from a lot of quality data collected by Gallup and the wisdom
boils down to 3 practices:

1) Give everyone the tools they need to do the job.

2) Get out of their way.

3) Don't try to force equal performance across your team. You won't achieve it
and it will alienate people.

~~~
fao_
Hi, just so you know, you are shadowbanned. Most of your comments seem on-
topic and make fair points, so I don't know why this is the case. I've vouched
for them where possible.

~~~
PavlovsCat
I think new accounts are (always? often?) shadowbanned by default now.

~~~
fao_
I can't say I've seen that to be the case.

